# No More No More - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A quick breakdown of how I play this great Aerosmith tune - thanks for watching!

YouTube - No More No More (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for this, I never suspected it was in different tuning.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for watching.....all the best!

dale


----------

